

Matrix Factorization for Recommender Systems - helwr
http://www2.research.att.com/~volinsky/papers/ieeecomputer.pdf

======
warfangle
Note about the scribd link:

Unfortunately, the vacuum method doesn't dump you on the HTML5 view of it,
even if you have HTML view set in your scridb settings :( Guess it's to the
PDF reader for me :) (flash interaction is completely broken for second-
monitors in chrome on OSX)

~~~
qhoxie
This is in the queue for us. We will get it taken care of soon.

~~~
warfangle
Man, I love you guys :D

~~~
qhoxie
Well we thrive on the feedback from you guys, so keep it coming and we will
keep building.

------
robrenaud
Wow. That really hit the sweet spot on technical detail. It had enough so I
feel like I really learned something, but not so much that I just drowned it
in and ignored it.

------
keefe
epic post is epic, I'd up you 10 if I could

